
How to Make Remote Team Collaboration Work - mgrouchy
http://sixrevisions.com/project-management/how-to-make-remote-team-collaboration-work/
======
mrshoe
Obligatory link to one of my own side projects: <http://shoptalkapp.com>

Basically designed with _exactly_ this use case and these issues in mind.

